# JAVA Optionen auslesen



## wolloc (7. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

gibt es in Java eine Möglichkeit die gesetzten JVM Optionen auszulesen ??

(-Xms1024m -Xmx2556m -d64 XX:-UseParallelGC -XX:-UseParallelOldGC)

Das ganze soll möglichst auf Linux und Sun ohne grafisches Tool, also im Line Modus abgefragt werden können.


Besten Dank
Elmar


----------



## Antoras (8. Nov 2009)

```
import java.lang.management.ManagementFactory;
import java.lang.management.RuntimeMXBean;
import java.util.List;

public class JVMOptions {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		RuntimeMXBean RuntimemxBean = ManagementFactory.getRuntimeMXBean();
		List<String> l = RuntimemxBean.getInputArguments();
		
		for (int i = 0; i < l.size(); ++i) {
			System.out.println(l.get(i));
		}
	}
}
```
Sollte dir alle Parameter ausgeben, mit denen die JVM gestartet wurde.


----------



## wolloc (8. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

danke für die Info.
Ich bin leider kein Programmierer, habe das Programm zwar zum laufen gebracht, aber ohne Output.

+ export CLASSPATH=.:/usr/lib/java/lib
+ CLASSPATH=.:/usr/lib/java/lib
+ /usr/lib/java/bin/javac -verbose /usr/local/sbin/JVMOptions.java
[parsing started /usr/local/sbin/JVMOptions.java]
[parsing completed 27ms]
[search path for source files: .,/usr/lib/java/lib]
[search path for class files: /usr/lib/jdk1.6.0_13/jre/lib/resources.jar,/usr/lib/jdk1.6.0_13/jre/lib/rt.jar,/usr/lib/jdk1.6.0_13/j]
[loading java/lang/management/ManagementFactory.class(java/lang/management:ManagementFactory.class)]
[loading java/lang/management/RuntimeMXBean.class(java/lang/management:RuntimeMXBean.class)]
[loading java/util/List.class(java/util:List.class)]
[loading java/lang/Object.class(java/lang:Object.class)]
[loading java/lang/String.class(java/lang:String.class)]
[checking JVMOptions]
[loading java/util/Collection.class(java/util:Collection.class)]
[loading java/lang/Iterable.class(java/lang:Iterable.class)]
[loading java/lang/System.class(java/lang:System.class)]
[loading java/io/PrintStream.class(java/iorintStream.class)]
[loading java/io/FilterOutputStream.class(java/io:FilterOutputStream.class)]
[loading java/io/OutputStream.class(java/io:OutputStream.class)]
[wrote /usr/local/sbin/JVMOptions.class]
[total 808ms]

Hst Du eine Idee was ich da falsch mache ???

Viele Grüße


----------



## Antoras (8. Nov 2009)

Hm, mit welchem Befehl hast du das Programm denn gestartet?

Sollte so aussehen:
	
	
	
	





```
java -Xms1024m -Xmx2556m -d64 -XX:-UseParallelGC XX:-UseParallelOldGC JVMOptions
```


----------

